# BMW Explained: Active Blind Spot Detection



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

http://youtu.be/E3RqGDEk2so?t=13s

BMW Active Blind Spot Detection provides discreet support and active assistance to help avoid dangerous situations. Radars and cameras monitor conditions and warn the driver of lane changes and vehicles coming too close. Watch these videos to learn about BMW's Active Blind spot detection system and how it alerts the driver of any vehicles in their blind spot.

http://youtu.be/PmEIsAN5DqY?t=17s


----------

